# Window Screens



## Amfleet (Mar 23, 2003)

On MBTA locomotives and cab trailers you will notice metal bars placed over the cab windows. Is there a purpose for this?


----------



## battalion51 (Mar 23, 2003)

Yes they are called "Ghetto bars" You may notice that the early Amtrak F-40's had them too




The purpose behind them is to prevent bricks or rocks thrown at the locomotive from breaking the glass of the cab.


----------

